# Nothing new...just share some my CRS photos



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

really nothing changed...same tanks same setup.......enjoy...:supz:
All red.......:mad2:
















All black ainkille
















Thanks for looking....:lalala:


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely tank of shrimp!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mind if i ask grade the reds are


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

wicca27 said:


> Mind if i ask grade the reds are


Those reds are between S to SS grade...:supz:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just love these guys!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

how big is your tank? you have a massive colony!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm digging your shrimps! I consider them S SS grade too!
Gotta love the no entry sign!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Gordonrichards said:


> I'm digging your shrimps! I consider them S SS grade too!
> Gotta love the no entry sign!


Ya...that's my mixed grade tank...included S grade S+ (V type, tiger tooth, half hino) and also SS grade (both regular hinomaru and no entry sign too).
All of my CRS tanks are 20G...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

20 long or 20 regular?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

tex627 said:


> 20 long or 20 regular?


actually if you have more space I think 20 long will be better.
So far mine are 20 regular.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

How come they are all same sized...? You seperate babies from adults?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

feiyang said:


> How come they are all same sized...? You seperate babies from adults?


really??? they are all same sized??? 
no I didn't seperate babies from adults...the babies always hiding in the moss...:cheer2:


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

That's amazing! Thanks for sharing the pictures. What is your 20 gal set up like? That's A LOT of shrimp! I'm still a bit new to keeping shrimp, so it amazes me when that many shrimp can be kept in a tank.... By the way, does anyone know what (if any) the limit is on shrimp population per volume (gallon)?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tranr why test the limits! The bigger the population, the less growth and more stress the shrimps have.

Smaller populations in tanks result in bigger births.

Max I would say someone would want to have in a 10 gallon would be 150 adults, and it better be planted


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

tranr said:


> That's amazing! Thanks for sharing the pictures. What is your 20 gal set up like? That's A LOT of shrimp! I'm still a bit new to keeping shrimp, so it amazes me when that many shrimp can be kept in a tank.... By the way, does anyone know what (if any) the limit is on shrimp population per volume (gallon)?


It actually depends more on surface area and bioload than water volume. with more plants, it will increase surface area providing places for shrimp to hide and increase bioload by absorbing some of the tosic nitrogen from shrimp waste. I've kept 200+ shrimp in a 2 gallon before. 90% were not full grown. That should give you an idea of how many shrimo you could keep in a tank.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

What kind of substrate do you use?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, those bumble bee or just Bee??


----------

